# Nikon 55-200mm VR Af-S DX....guess what i picked one up for!



## dan.rpo (Apr 4, 2009)

Been debating on what lens to get for a good month now...let me say, for the people who dont mind buying used, check craigslist in your area first! 

this lens retails for avg $220, even $250 in some places! 

i just picked it up today from someone on craigslist, they had purchased it a month ago for their D40, got rid of the D40 for a D200 and stuck with the kit lens. the lens is basically brand new, just without the box...picked it up for $140!! 

now ill have more towards my 35mm f1.8!


----------



## epp_b (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, what a deal!  It's a great lens, even at $300 CAD.


----------



## timethief (Apr 4, 2009)

good price. I will pay you 150$ for it. you can even make a profit now


----------



## dEARlEADER (Apr 4, 2009)

nice 
work.....

this lens will impress you... it's a true underdog...


EDIT: tip.... when you zoom into 200mm roll it back just a touch.... when you zoom out to 55mm roll it in a touch... and try to stay away from open aperture if you can...


----------



## Dweller (Apr 4, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> for the people who dont mind buying used, check craigslist in your area first!



I picked up a package deal a while back from a guy on Craigslist. Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 G ED-IF AF-S VR DX and 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED-IF AF-S VR. He bought them for a trip to Europe. Came back from the trip and sold them. the 18-200 had a month of use, the 70-300 never even made it on the camera. 

At the time, I knew it was a really good deal and I had the cash on hand, so I went for it. It was not until just this moment that I went out to see what these lenses are retailing for.


Holy crap I absolutely stole them... :blushing:

I paid $350 for the pair. :thumbup:


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought mine as a bundle with the D40 and 18-55mm kit lens for like 500 buck from BH photo. That's a pretty good deal I say.  When I'm shooting outside, that lens is awesome.


----------



## dan.rpo (Apr 5, 2009)

Dweller....thats SHAWEET!


----------



## roadkill (Apr 6, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> Been debating on what lens to get for a good month now...let me say, for the people who dont mind buying used, check craigslist in your area first!
> 
> this lens retails for avg $220, even $250 in some places!
> 
> ...



how far does that lens open?


----------



## dan.rpo (Apr 7, 2009)

its an f.4 at highest ap. setting .


----------



## shivaswrath (Apr 7, 2009)

it's a pretty slow lens, but has amazing saturation and depth when shot in good lighting. . .I bought mine new several years ago (2007?) for $219 - so your deal is a complete steal!!


----------



## VltnDennis (Apr 24, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> nice
> work.....
> 
> this lens will impress you... it's a true underdog...
> ...


 
Why's that?


----------

